
New GPL3 license deals with contentious issues - mattculbreth
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/BAaf/~3/105150097/20070329-new-gpl-3-draft-resolves-some-contentious-issues.html
======
mattculbreth
I'm still not sure this license works well enough for me to use any GPL-
licensed components. I created and sold some software several years ago that
communicated with MySQL, and those guys wanted me to open source due to their
use of GPL. Even though my code was completely independent and my own, they
still wanted it open source due to some obscure language in that license.

